# Cat attacking new kitten - biting throat.Any advice pls?



## Mackie (Jun 4, 2009)

We have a 11 month old neutered male cat (Seppe) and recently (last Sunday) brought home a 9-week old male kitten, hoping that he would be company for Seppe. Seppe is generally very chilled and good-natured but has not been exposed much to other cats as so far he was been an indoor cat. 

We have been keeping the new kitten in a separate room, with his own feeding bowls and litter tray etc and have let them sniff at each other under the door. We then brought the kitten out and put him in a large cage so that they could see each other, sniff etc without actually getting too close. That all seemed to go very well and so we decided to let the kitten run about a bit. Again, this initially seemed ok - quite a bit of batting went on (by both cats) and a lot of chasing around, but it did not seem like Seppe was trying to hurt the little one. Yesterday, we had them both out and they were running round as usual, but then Seppe grabbed the little one with his paws and went for his throat. I pulled them apart, but Seppe tried to do it again so I took the little one back to his room. This morning, when I opened the door to the room, the little one rushed out. The first thing Seppe did was try to grab him and bite his throat. It doesn't seem that Seppe is playing with him - it seems more aggressive than that. Also, Seppe is a huge cat and the little one is tiny, so even if Seppe were just playing, I am worried it could end in disaster.

I know it's early days yet (not yet a week), but if anyone has any advice, it would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome, and I hope we can put your mind at ease.

What Seppe is doing, is teaching the little kitten his manners and who is boss. Unless the little one *_cries_* or *_acts fearful_* of Seppe, all is well. Mother cats will grab their kittens, either by the scruff, or as they get bigger they will grab the throat, to discipline them and teach them manners. All the kitten has to do, is submit and be still, and the larger cat will release them _and probably_ give them a couple licks as a sort of no-hard-feelings apology for having to do that.

IMO, as long as there is no hissing, blood-shed or one behaving in an extremely fearful manner...all is well and the intro-process appears to be going well. It is much easier to intro young cats together. Still fairly easy to intro a kitten to older cats and a bit more difficult to intro all-adult cats. I think it sounds like your two are meshing very well and will become great friends and wrestle-buddies.
heidi =^..^=


----------



## Mackie (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks Heidi,

Yes - you have put my mind at rest a little. I guess I'm particularly concerned because Seppe is very large (nearly 6kg) and the little kitten is tiny (500g). When Seppe grabs him with his paw and goes for his throat, it looks like he could easily break his neck with is mouth. Maybe when the kitten gets a bit bigger, it will be less stressful!

Thanks so much for responding!!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Yeah...it looks awful, doesn't it? But it is just cats being cats and communicating to each other in the language they both understand: _I am bigger than you, stop moving. Little one stops moving. Bigger one is happy their 'rank' has been shown proper respect._


----------

